# Reset timign



## Willdue (Oct 14, 2007)

Basically, my buddy was ding the timing belt, and he said the cam moved. I re did the whole timing, but i want to make sure. Both cam wing small holes are facing directly out, and the crank is lined up. Correct?


----------

